# Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets



## Schuschek (24. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte Heute von Edeka "Gut und Günstig" Pazifische Wildlachsfilets 250g für 1,99€ aus der TK-Abteilung gekauft. Nach dem Auftauen waren beide Fische nicht rötlich, sondern komplett grau. Kann diese Farbe bei Wildlachsen auftauchen? Ich dachte immer Wildlachse gehen eher ins rötliche.
Der Preis machte mich schon sehr stutzig. Geschmacklich war der Fisch völlig fad.
Könnte es sich dabei um eine neue Art von Mogelpackungen handeln? Bei den Zutaten war nur angegeben: Lachs. 

LG


----------



## Schuschek (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

noch nicht


----------



## Mastermind (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Für echten Wildlachs zahlt man bekanntermaßen sogar beim Discounter mindestens das Doppelte. Daher ist Geiz nicht immer geil |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Für echten Wildlachs zahlt man bekanntermaßen sogar beim Discounter mindestens das Doppelte. Daher ist Geiz nicht immer geil |kopfkrat



Die sind ja nicht blöd.

Zwei Wochen überlagert kostet nur die Hälfte und nach vier Wochen bekommt's die Tafel.|supergri


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Es kommt drauf an was der Lachs gefressen hat. Gerade bei Wildlachs kann es vorkommen dass das Fleisch sehr hell ist da er nur Fisch gefressen hat, manche sind sehr rot und andere gar nicht. Habe schon viel Wildlachs verkauft und da gibt es von hell bis tief dunkelrot alle Farben. 
Im Normalfall also kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
Die gleichmäßigkeit der Farbe kommt nur bei Farmlachs vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an was der Lachs gefressen hat. Gerade bei Wildlachs kann es vorkommen dass das Fleisch sehr hell ist da er nur Fisch gefressen hat, manche sind sehr rot und andere gar nicht. Habe schon viel Wildlachs verkauft und da gibt es von hell bis tief dunkelrot alle Farben.
> Im Normalfall also kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
> Die gleichmäßigkeit der Farbe kommt nur bei Farmlachs vor.


danke - hast mir das ausführliche schreiben erspart.

Vollkommen richtig dargestellt


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ach so oftmals ist echter Wildlachs sogar günstiger als Farmlachs, kaum zu glauben aber ist so. Hab sehr lange im Großhandel gearbeitet und alles beide verkauft, und Wildlachs war meistens vom Preis unter dem Farmlachs.


----------



## Jens_74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ich denke schon das du den essen kannst, auch wenn er nicht appetitlich aussieht. Das kannst du bei 1,99 aber auch nicht erwarten. Normal ist der viel teurer 5,99 bis teilweise 7,99.
 Das wird gezüchteter Massenbilliglachs sein.
 Das Fleisch bekommt bei einem natürlichen Lachs die rote Farbe durch die Nahrung. Meist Krill. Deshalb sieht ein natürlicher Lachs ganz anders aus und hat weniger Fett.
 Oft wird auch nachgefärbt als Schummelmittel.
 Aber an Wildlachsdurchfall wirst du vermutlich nicht sterben :q  hier ist wirklich Geiz nicht geil.


----------



## Schuschek (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Aufklärung @Fuldaangler, jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.
Kaufen werde ich den nicht noch einmal. Solche ein öder Geschmack. Versuch macht Klug


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ich kenne dies graue/weiße unappetitliche Fleisch auch von verwurmten WildMefos an der Küste...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Schwedische Lachse (Heringsfresseer) haben auch oft gelblich/weisses Fleisch.
Schmecken aber ..


----------



## Jens_74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Ich kenne dies graue/weiße unappetitliche Fleisch auch von verwurmten WildMefos an der Küste...


 
 Jetzt bekommt er vermutlich doch noch Durchfall, vom Kopfkino...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Als Angler können wir selektiv entnehmen. Jeder Fisch der irgendwie suspekt ist (beschriebene Wurmfische gleichen "Absteigern" sehr, Proportion Kopf/Körper stimmt nicht, sehr schlank...) kommt zurück! Habe da auch lernen müssen. Nach dem sehr tiefen einfrieren (lieg im Zweifel hier vor) soll der Verzehr unschädlich sein, mags aber trotzdem nicht.

Die Fischindustrie verarbeitet solche Fische sicher einfach mit, nicht mal nur aus ungewußtheit sondern mangels Kontrolle. Da ist eine erfahrene Hand/Auge besser.


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ich hab auch schon alles an Farben erlebt und weiterhin schmecken die wilden bei weitem nicht so gut wie farmlachs!
Der Fettgehalt ist einfach geringer ( müssen was tun für ihr Futter) und fett = geschmacksträger!


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Es gab doch schon mal einen Thread über Aldi-Wildlachs.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298037
Da erscheint mir Jeans Post doch sehr schlüssig.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4284296&postcount=83
Ick denke mal die von "Gut und Günstig" werden aus dem selben "Stall" kommen.


----------



## tincatinca (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Schaut mal die lateinischen Namen auf den Verpackungen an! :m


----------



## Andal (24. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte Heute von Edeka "Gut und Günstig" Pazifische Wildlachsfilets 250g für 1,99€ aus der TK-Abteilung gekauft. Nach dem Auftauen waren beide Fische nicht rötlich, sondern komplett grau. Kann diese Farbe bei Wildlachsen auftauchen? Ich dachte immer Wildlachse gehen eher ins rötliche.
> Der Preis machte mich schon sehr stutzig. Geschmacklich war der Fisch völlig fad.
> ...



Mach halt einfach vor dem Essen die Pappe ab! :m


----------



## Justsu (25. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Meines Erachtens wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang und hier im Thread meines Erachtens nicht ganz klar dargestellt, ist die Unterscheidung zwischen den pazifischen Lachsarten (Hundslachs (ONCORHYNCHUS KETA), Silberlachs (ONCORHYNCHUS KISUTCH), Königslachs (ONCORHYNCHUS TSHAWYTSCHA), Buckellachs (ONCORHYNCHUS GORBUSCHA) und Rotlachs (ONCORHYNCHUS NERKA))
und dem atlantischen Lachs (SALMAO SALAR).

Was bei uns als (meist norwegischer) Zuchtlachs in den Handel kommt, ist der atlantische Lachs.

Was bei uns als Wildlachs in den Handel kommt, ist fast immer (und beim Discounter sowieso) eine der pazifischen Lachsarten - diese sind insgesamt kulinarisch nicht ganz so wertvoll wie der atlantische Lachs (meine Meinung) und machen auch untereinander große Unterschiede auf dem Teller aus. 

Um an wilden altlantischen Lachs bei uns ranzukommen muss man schon viel Glück und/oder "Connections" haben.

Zur Färbung gibt es generell zu sagen (und das gilt für alle Lachsarten), dass diese über das Futter zu stande kommt und somit bei Wildfängen naturgemäß stark schwanken kann. In der Zucht hilft man mit entsprechenden Zusätzen im Futter nach, um ein gleichbleibendes Ergebnis bei der Fleischfarbe zu gewährleisten. Und das ist eigentlich auch schon ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal, ein Wildfisch hat niemals diesen unnatürlichen knalligen Orangeton, wenn das Fleisch gefärbt ist, dann ist es eher rosa-rot, aber nicht orange.

Um nochmal auf Deine Verpackung zurückzukommen: Von einer "Mogelpackung" würde ich definitiv nicht ausgehen, allerdings sollte schon irgendwo der lateinische Name des verarbeiteten Fisches auf der Packung auftauchen. Von Deiner Beschreibung her würde ich auf Pink- bzw. Buckellachs (ONCORHYNCHUS GORBUSCHA) tippen. 

Wenn dem so war, dann war an Deinem Fisch vermutlich generell nichts verkehrt, nur dass Du eine andere Art erwartet hattest.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## captn-ahab (25. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ich nehme Euch ungerne die Illusion, aber die Farbe kommt wirklich nur vom Futter. 
Ich kenne das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.

In der Natur fressen Lachse Kryll und andere Krebse. In der modernen Zucht werden Futter gegeben, welche diese "natürliche" Farbe immitieren soll. So unnatürlich lachsfarben orange ist kein Wildlachs.
Weltmarktführer ist übrigens die BASF


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Es scheint sich da bei Edeka um den Hunds-bzw. Ketalachs (Oncorhynchus keta) zu handeln.
http://www.codecheck.info/essen/fis.../Gut_Guenstig_Pazifische_Wildlachs_Filets.pro

Also genau wie die Aldi-Teile.


----------



## florianparske (25. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

@ Justsu, genau das ist auch mein Wissensstand und auch Meinung.

Der Wildlachs (Meist pazifischer Buckellachs), den man beim Discounter bekommt, hat meiner Meinung nach auch minderwertigeres Fleisch, als der Zuchtlachs (Salmo salar).
Meines Wissens ist der Buckellachs auch noch in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden und scheinbar nicht so kostspielieg zu fangen, wie der Zuchtlachs herzustellen...


----------



## Amigo-X (25. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Der Salmo Salar aus der Ostsee hat vereinzelt sehr helles Fleisch , hell orange aber nicht grau oder weiß. Hab selbst schon so einige gefangen vor Rügen und Schweden. Das helle Fleisch kommt von der Herings und Sprotten Mahlzeit der Ostseelachse. Soweit ich weiß, wird der Ostseelachs in der EU nicht zum Verzehr vermarktet, sondern zu Tierfutter verarbeitet. 
Ansonsten mal auf das Etikett schauen, um welche Lachs oder Fischart es sich handelt. 
Von den Pazifischen Lachsen hat nur der Buckellachs in USA und CDN auch Pinky genannt , helloranges aber kein weißes oder graues Fleisch.


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> [...] Soweit ich weiß, wird der Ostseelachs in der EU nicht zum Verzehr vermarktet, sondern zu Tierfutter verarbeitet.[...]



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst!??? Wenn das stimmt, wäre das ja geradezu skandalös! 

Hast Du irgendwelche Hintergrundinfos dazu?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird der Ostseelachs in der EU nicht zum Verzehr vermarktet, sondern zu Tierfutter verarbeitet.


Deutschland hat eh nur Quote (Berufsfischerei) von ca. 2.000 Stück Ostseelachs pro Jahr, die dürfen aber nach meiner Kenntnis vermarktet werden.

Schweden hatte mal (oder noch) ausgesetzt mit der Vermarktung für menschlichen Verzehr..


----------



## Amigo-X (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat eh nur Quote (Berufsfischerei) von ca. 2.000 Stück Ostseelachs pro Jahr, die dürfen aber nach meiner Kenntnis vermarktet werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Schweden hatte mal (oder noch) ausgesetzt mit der Vermarktung für menschlichen Verzehr..





Dann googelt das mal ganz einfach 
Brauchst nur Ostseelachs eigenen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Ich finde da nur Vermarktungsverbote Dänemark und Schweden.
Stell doch bitte einfach mal den Link ein.
Das wär echt nett.
Danke.


----------



## Ghostrider (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Moin,

für Deutschland ist mir auch nichts bekannt...würde mich auch wundern...Grenzwerte sind ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt und für einige Stoffe, bzw. Wechselwirkungen gibt es schlichtweg keine...:q

Die Ostsee gehört zu den dreckigsten Meeren der Welt...dort geht alles rein, was die Kläranlagen der Anreinerstaaten nicht packen und noch viel mehr... Dass sich viele dieser Stoffe vornehmlich im Fett anreichern ist auch kein Geheimnis...jedenfalls wird man in Teilen Skandinaviens beim Fischhändler freundlich aufgeklärt, dass doch die Kinder und Frauen im gebährfähigen Alter den fetten Ostseefisch (Lachs, Hering, Aal etc.) besser nicht essen sollten...

Kann mich an eine Doku über die Fischmehl- bzw. Pelletproduktion mit Ostseefisch, ich glaube dort wurde Aal geschreddert, erinnern. Das Zeug war dem Tenor nach Sondermüll. Da sieht man auch den Zuchtlachs/ die Zuchtforelle gleich mit ganz anderen Augen...

Klar, davon sollte man sich nicht abhalten lassen, die hart erarbeitete Meefo oder den erschleppten Ostseelachs zu essen. Über einen regelmäßigen, bzw. häufigen Verzehr würde ich aber zumindest nachdenken.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Wäre mal interessant, wie viel Angelzeit man aufbringen müsste, um am Verzehr selbstgeangelter Meerforellen aus der Ostsee ernsthaft zu erkranken?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich nehme Euch ungerne die Illusion, aber die Farbe kommt wirklich nur vom Futter.
> Ich kenne das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.
> 
> In der Natur fressen Lachse Kryll und andere Krebse. In der modernen Zucht werden Futter gegeben, welche diese "natürliche" Farbe immitieren soll. So unnatürlich lachsfarben orange ist kein Wildlachs.
> Weltmarktführer ist übrigens die BASF



Hallo,

das ist so richtig. Daher kommt ja auch der Quatsch mit der nicht existierenden "Lachsforelle". #d
Und selbst hier im Forum wird diese ab und zu erwähnt, obwohl man als Angler schon wissen sollte, dass es diesen Fisch nicht gibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Ghostrider schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> für Deutschland ist mir auch nichts bekannt...würde mich auch wundern...Grenzwerte sind ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt und für einige Stoffe, bzw. Wechselwirkungen gibt es schlichtweg keine...:q
> 
> ...



Dann werden also die "verseuchten" Fische zu Fischmehl verarbeitet, woraus dann wiederum Futter für die Produktion von verzehrfähigem Fisch hergestellt wird!? Macht Sinn!|uhoh:


----------



## sandrino (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Das ist wohl normal. Die lachsrote Farbe im Zuchtlachs hängt mit dem Futter zusammen, da ist Carotin drin. 
Ich wundere mich immer, warum der Wildlachs billiger ist als der Zuchtlachs...
Hat er denn geschmeckt?


----------



## Raubwels (10. November 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

Hi,
ich kenne den Lachs den du meinst, meine Frau ist auch auf den Trick reingefallen!
Schau mal bei der Verpackung auf den Lat. Namen den Fisches, der hat nicht mit Lachs gemeinsam bis auf den Namen auf der Packung.#d

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne den Lachs den du meinst, meine Frau ist auch auf den Trick reingefallen!
> Schau mal bei der Verpackung auf den Lat. Namen den Fisches, der hat nicht mit Lachs gemeinsam bis auf den Namen auf der Packung.#d
> 
> ...



Welcher wäre das denn?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. November 2017)

*AW: Edeka Wildlachs - graue Filets*

*pazifischer* Lachs
Sprich Ketalachs, keineswegs so begehrt wie der atlantische lachs


----------

